# Trolling Motor stabilizer



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any parts list or recomendations on a trolling motor stabilizer mount?? Some thing this.. https://www.facebook.com/Lecky-Leg-Australia-559219314241076/


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

try RAM mounts
i make a few -usually their for some exotic app. but some are deck/ surface mounts.
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

What make/model?


----------

